# Need some boards planed



## sixshootertexan (Nov 27, 2006)

I got 2 pieces of walnut that I need planed flat on one side so I can glue them together. 1 1/2x6x36 I'm in Magnolia so if some one in the NW area can do this I'll gladly paid for it in cash or beer.


----------



## tewltime (May 21, 2004)

*PM*

PM sent


----------



## sixshootertexan (Nov 27, 2006)

Thanks again Tim.


----------



## tewltime (May 21, 2004)

*Your Welcome*

Anytime you need something just holler or PM me.


----------



## sixshootertexan (Nov 27, 2006)

They turned out nice Tim.


----------

